

What are some of your favorite blog posts/essays/papers? - dynamic99

What are your favorite blog posts, essays, or papers? Also, where do you go to find new writings?
======
karterk
The Raft paper [1] is very well written and easy to understand.

You should check out Google's research papers [2] - they have some good papers
on various topics and are very practical.

[1]:
[https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/download/attachments/1137...](https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/download/attachments/11370504/raft.pdf)

[2]: [http://research.google.com/](http://research.google.com/)

